# What's the name of this lake near Chapleau, ON ?



## BigDCat

I was looking over a map of lakes I have fished from Wawa to Chapleau, Ontario and I spotted this lake on the map, and I couldn't find the name of it. 

Does anyone know the name of this lake? Any camps on it? Type of fish? etc. Any info would be appreciated. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## weav

big dcat ,I think the name of it is Biscotasi Lake. It has some camps on it. Dont know about the fishing there. Dan


----------



## BigDCat

weav said:


> big dcat ,I think the name of it is Biscotasi Lake. It has some camps on it. Dont know about the fishing there. Dan


Weav.....

My map shows Biscotasi off Rt# 144 north of Sudbury and southeast of Chapleau. I don't think that is it, unless my map is wrong....


----------



## river runt

Looks like Sideburn,Highbrush and Nagasin.........The only camp I can find is The Golden Route Lodge (goldenroute.net).... Walleye Pike Whitefish It also has a few private cottages........


----------



## BigDCat

Wow, River Runt.............

By golly, I think you got it...........

I have fished a couple of the lakes on the other side of Rt#101, and up the road a bit, but I don't recall this lake. 

Thanks..........I'll have to check it out............


----------



## river runt

BigDCat
Can you tell I spend way to much time on Google Earth?...Runt


----------



## ohiojmj

That's not Biscotasing because I'm going there in July and have also spent way too much time Google Earth'ing the area. Doesn't everyone spend hours surfing the maps of lakes in Ontario online? If Google could just provide depth contours...


----------



## river runt

What The Hell You Talking About????????


----------



## BigDCat

river runt said:


> BigDCat
> Can you tell I spend way to much time on Google Earth?...Runt


Runt........I appreciate your wealth of knowledge and search capabilities.....Thanks for the help.


----------



## LeoRn

headed to biscotasing lake first week in august. Has anyone been there? According to the outfitter the lake is fairly remote. We,ll have a cabin 16 miles out from the landing.


----------



## Tinman

LeoRn said:


> headed to biscotasing lake first week in august. Has anyone been there? According to the outfitter the lake is fairly remote. We,ll have a cabin 16 miles out from the landing.


Headed up to Biscotasing myself next week. Check your PMs


----------



## dshannon

LeoRn said:


> headed to biscotasing lake first week in august. Has anyone been there? According to the outfitter the lake is fairly remote. We,ll have a cabin 16 miles out from the landing.



Hey! thats my old man!! I can't wait till we go! Thanks for the PM!


----------



## NuthinbutPike

Went to Bisco in 2003, and stayed at Ritchie's End of Trail(the other outfit on the lake is called Grey Owl Camps, I think.) Actually rented a houseboat which they pulled a few miles north of the main lodge and locked us down in the middle of a bay. I think the lodge has been sold since then, but the owners were extremely courteous and helpful. They supplied us with laminated maps of the lake and all the details regarding how to apporoach fishing it.
It is a very BIG lake and doubtful you will be able to cover all of it in a week's time. The northern end, which is where we spent most of our time is shallow and rocky but there is a big area of underwater cover on the northeastern side.
We went in mid-July that year and the temps were in the 80's, so fishing was just average. Good walleye and pike fishery though.

If your interested in getting a depth/contour map, go here:
Adventure Fushing Maps
They may have one for Bisco.


----------



## fire_tiger

I know this lake well. It is a system of 3 connected lakes called Sideburned, Highbrush, and Nagasin. 

Fishing is awesome for walleye, pike and perch.

There is an inexpensive lodge on Sideburned Lake called the Golden Route Lodge. I've stayed there for almost every year since 1999. Can't wait to go back this year!


----------

